
Acupuncture shows promise for preventing episodic migraines - DanBC
https://discover.dc.nihr.ac.uk/portal/article/4000493/acupuncture-shows-promise-for-preventing-episodic-migraines
======
andriesm
Was there placebo control?

Pain is a notoriously good responder to suggestion.

~~~
DanBC
From the article:

"This is also the case for reducing the number of migraine attacks by at least
50% a month, an outcome considered useful by patients, and one known to
improve quality of life. Success rates were about 2 in 10 with doing nothing
(waiting list), 4 in 10 with fake acupuncture, 4-6 in 10 with real
acupuncture, and 5 in 10 with drugs. Acupuncture as practiced by an authentic
method is possibly helpful, but to only about 1 in 10 people more than fake
acupuncture."

It's hard to do sham acupuncture.

